# Two Christmas Presents, Trays



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, I'm finally done two of the trays I was making for Christmas.  They took a lot out of me and wiped me out today.  I got some good advice from several here, about finish and I think these trays will do well with any spills.  I used spar varnish (outdoor exposure type) for the top 2 coats and treated the bottoms with at least two previous coats of danish oil.  One of them even has a layer of sanding sealer on it.  That's the one that turned out the best, with less open grain dips in the final finish.  I sanded with 1,200 grit paper before the final and 320 (random orbit sander) before the first coat of spar varnish.  Thanks for your help, to those who did.  

I wanted to do finger joints, but had to settle for what I think is called a lap joint.  My first cut was too deep, so there's about a 1/8" on the end.  They are made from baltic birch 1/4" plywood, laminated with beeswing Makore' and the sides are Honduras Mahogany, with zebrawood handles.  Anyway, they turned out pretty well, for my first ones.  Here they are:










Comments and questions are welcome.  Next time, I have to sand better, to get off soaked in woodworker's glue.  It disallowed some of the finish to darken the wood in small areas.  One set of zebrawood handles are end grain, the other is face grain, bias-cut.  I wanted to jazz the trays up.  These are all natural colors.

Thanks for looking.  Merry Christmas,
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention that they are about 2" X 12" X 20".  This was one my best finish jobs, other than pens.  I have trouble with bumps, but the 1200 grit sandpaper worked wonders.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2006)

Rob,

Glad to see you got them finished and posted.  They must have been a lot of work, but they really turned out nice.

Since you finished the trays (and my order []) give your back a rest and enjoy Christmas.  You certainly have earned one!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks William,
Remember, I didn't make the wood, God did.  I just cut it up.[]  I am taking two days off, then I have a large order for a friend, that I have to get on.  I also have a pen to make for Dario (bless him, for giving me extra time for the PITH).  I've got something awesome planned.  I just wish I could do woodworking 8 hours a day.  Check out your post about knives.
Happy Christmas Eve,
Rob


----------



## Mudder (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice looking trays. I'm sure they will be received well and highly cherished.

I once coined a phrase on another forum so I think I'll use it here to...........

Another heirloom is born!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 24, 2006)

They look great Rob.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Guys,
Wow Mudder, that's a great compliment.  I just hope they hold up.  I really wanted to do finger joints, but didn't have the time to learn.  Maybe next year.  I still have 3 more to do too.  I wish I could show the POW! factor in these pics.  My first pics practically blinded the camera and came out as a flash of light.  That wood is very chattoyant and the gloss is sharp.  I bought it for this purpose almost two years ago.  The makore' has more figure than the pic shows (aint it always the case with figure?!).

Merry Christmas,
Rob


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 24, 2006)

Great job on the trays.  They look very nice!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br /> I really wanted to do finger joints, but didn't have the time to learn.  Maybe next year.



http://thewoodworkingchannel.com/

It's been mentioned before but this is a good place to watch. The American Woodshop and The Router Workshop have both shown quick and easy ways to make box joints. They also show some nice shows on turning. <s>In fact; in about 4 minutes they are having a show featuring oriental turning methods.</s> It's over now.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Mudder,
Wow, I wish I could get a channel like that.  I'm hoping for the DIY (Do It Yourself) channel in April.  Thanks anyway.  I have a jig, but I have to customize it for my grizzly table saw.

Eric,
Thank you.  The next ones are nicely grained bubinga, with its typical wild purple swirls.  I got it from Hobbithouse on ebay (the veneer).

I'm giving these away in about 5 hours and I'm sure they'll be happy with them.  My parents get one and my Dad was something of a woodworker when he was younger.  I'm pretty happy with how they came out.  I know where all of the flaws are, of course, but they're not bad enough to keep me from being proud of the trays.
Rob


----------



## Mudder (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Mudder,
> Wow, I wish I could get a channel like that.  I'm hoping for the DIY (Do It Yourself) channel in April.  Thanks anyway.  I have a jig, but I have to customize it for my grizzly table saw.



Rob,

You have internet access so you do have the woodworking channel. Click on the link and it will bring you there. It's streaming content over the web! and it even works on dialup (although it is rather slow and choppy)

Give it a look see, I think you will be impressed.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Mudder,
I checked it and it's awesome.  Thanks,
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, Here's an interesting outcome.  My Mom has been very unemotional, since she had to start taking a medication, 14 years ago.  Not so today.  When she looked at the tray I had made for her, she couldn't talk, she just broke down in tears.  I've only seen her cry twice in all of these years, so this meant a lot to her.  She knows how much pain it took to make it and she was speechless.  Everyone liked the zebrawood handles best, though my Dad had to point out that they were a bit thin to be able to lift any weight with.  I had trouble figuring out how thick to make them.  Oh well, my Mom loved it.
Merry Christmas,
Rob


----------



## RPM (Dec 25, 2006)

Rob,
They look great!  I'm so glad it worked out for you and that your mother liked them.
Merry Christmas,
Richard


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 25, 2006)

Richard,
Thank you.  It made my day.  Also, my brother in law, who's always so serious and reserved was laughing so hard, he couldn't talk.  We were talking about the wierd cases of ER, or some such program, of all things.  It was the best time we'd had together ever.  It was also the first year of us not having my brother with us, as he moved his family out to California.  
Merry Christmas to all who read this and if you get to this the day after Christmas, merry Christmas anyway.  
"God bless us one and all."
Tiny Tim, er uh, Rob


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Bob


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2006)

Rob, the trays look gorgeous!
very nice use of the woods,and 
nice craftsmanship as well.[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 25, 2006)

John,
Thank you.  I was a novice woodworker, before I was a novice penturner[].  I'm happy with them, but if I'm going to produce them for shows, along with pens and such, I have to nail down a process.  I'd also want to make them with finger joints.
Rob


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2006)

Rob

Real nice work on the trays for sure. You chose very nice wood also. Now you can take them to the next level and get creative. Just some examples. First finger joints is the easiest joint to master on a table saw. You do not need any fancy setups. You also can splay the sides out just by cutting them on a 15 degree angle. You can put an arch in the ends and this can be cut with a scrollsaw or a bandsaw. You can cut the finger holes out instead of using handles. You can inlay different designs in the bottoms and also inlay around the handle holes. As you can see the sky is the limit and there is really not much more work than what it took to do those. Do a google search for serving trays. Wood magazine had one a few issues ago. Go to DYI web site and you may find plans and examples. Go to a Walmart or any other store that sells things like that and look for examples. You have proven the talent is there so take it to the next level and enjoy. Good luck and again nice job with these.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 26, 2006)

John,
Thanks.  I had originally wanted to make the handles cut-out from the ends, with a raised arch over them.  I want to play with veneer/marquetry.  I have to buy a smaller blade for my band saw too.  I use a 1" 2 tpi carbide (232.5") blade for all of my cutting.  I have an unopened pack of sleeves, or whatever they're called for my router, to use in templates too.  

Sometimes, I just go for the easy way, but that's not as fun.  I have huge sheets of veneer, for doors (37" X 110") and I want to play with it.  I'm going to make an end table (corner table over 3' square).  Some of my veneer is extremely curly factory stitched cherry.  I'd love to make a blackwood inlayed trim.
Rob


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2006)

Rob
I always try to think outside the box and that is why I like odd things I guess. Just something to think about on the corner table. Think triangle shape. Looks cool. Be careful of underlayment material used when doing veneer. Any wood that is venered should be veneered on both sides to prevent warping. Good luck and look forward to seeing some more of your work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 26, 2006)

John,
Thank you.  I'll keep that in mind.
Rob


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 27, 2006)

Rob, beautiful work!

This might also be a case for half or through dovetails.  Really easy and super strong!


----------



## Draken (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, really nice work Rob, made all the more special by your mom's reaction to it.  Great job!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Bill,
Thanks, I'll try finger joints first, as they look easier to do.

James,
Thank you.  You should come up sometime and play in my playground (aka shop).  I haven't been in it since the 23rd, except to cut a few blanks for an order.  I'll go back in tomorrow, to finish all of my outstanding orders, I hope.[]

Rob


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 27, 2006)

Rob,  The more I look at them, the better they look.  If you really want to challenge your skills, next time you can try to make the frame slope out at an angle, and mitre the corners. Use bisquets &lt;S&gt; to hold everything together.  As it is, I like the way you joined the wood. These will be treasured for a long long time. Novice huh?  LOL , great job! Oh, and almost everyone has problems with glue squeeze out once in a while.  It's one of the reasons I stay away from poly glue. 

PS If you need the chair plan, I'll dig it out for you and mail.  I think I might have two copies.  Let me know


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gary,
That would be great.  I really have to build the chair.  Address sent in PM.
Thanks a bunch,
Rob


----------

